# How much to feed my african dwarf frog



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

I recently received an African Dwarf frog, and hes too small to be eating bloodworms. So I've been feeding him brine shrimp (frozen), but I am unsure as to how often to feed him. Some websites say once ever 2/3 days, whereas others say once a day. I have been feeding him every other day, about four or five shrimp, but he is looking rather skinny. Maybe it's just how these frogs usually look? Do I need to be feeding him every day?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

I usually fed my frog twice a day night and morning. sometimes flake food. or any good variety. some like pellets others enjoy blood worms,, they all have their own personality. mine use to share a tank with a betta I had.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

mine gets food every other day and looks pretty fat they will put away quite a lot of food in a sitting mine (i only have 1) will eat just under half a frozen food cube(bloodworm/whiteworn...pretty much anything)


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ok great, thanks a lot!


----------

